# I feel like I'm going to throw up (wife moving out today)



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm losing it here folks,

As I type this, the wife is loading a moving van with her friends, and I am absolutely devistated. Our last conversation was an argument and my telling her to just get the hell out (I drew a line in the sand as she was blameshifting, projecting, and making no effort to save the marriage).

Now the guilt I'm feeling over telling her to leave is overwhelming.

Backstory:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...2684-folks-i-am-lost-do-not-know-what-do.html

Please tell me this gets easier....


----------



## sh0t (Sep 1, 2011)

Everything gets easier once we accept reality.

If there is any lesson that MEN especially need to learn, it's "Move on!"


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

nickiblue said:


> it is not just men who have been hurt. it is anyone who has been left.
> 
> op. the best advise i can give you is to look after YOU. do what makes you happy. when you are happy, spouse may want to come back. if you look after you, and you are happy, they may want to come back. but be aware, you may realise that this is not what is best for you, so look after yourself


:iagree:


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about what you're going through. It amazes me how much pain a heart can feel and not just explode. 

I think you need to let go of the guilt. Yes, you let your emotions get the better of you but it doesn't have to happen again. She didn't leave just because of your comment, she left because she felt things weren't right. Now she is gone, you can focus on you. What do you like to do? Do lots of it!


----------

